
Reasons Not to Become Famous (Or “A Few Lessons Learned Since 2007”) - rnernento
https://tim.blog/2020/02/02/reasons-to-not-become-famous/
======
siberianbear
That was quite interesting, and a bit scary. Especially the kidnapping scam at
the airport with the fake sign.

